# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  زد رصيد حسناتك بهذا الدعاء

## أحلى زهر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ما رأيك بدعاء إذا دعوته تمضي سنه ولا تستطيع الملائكة الانتهاء من كتابة حسناتك ؟؟؟

  قال رجلٌ : لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون


 وبعد مرور سنةٍ كاملة قالها مرةً أخرى


 فقالت الملائكة : إننا لم ننتهي من كتابة حسنات السنة الماضية


 سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


 ما أسهل ترديدها وما أعظم أجرها

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

لاإله إلاالله
مشكورررره غناتي
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون


يعطيك الف عافية احلى زاهر

----------


## ورد الياسمين

_لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون_


_جزيتي خيراً خيتي أحلى زهر_

_دمتِ بمحبة..._

----------


## أحلى زهر

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## الأمل الوردي

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## حكايا الشموع

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون





يسلموو عالطرح خيتوو


وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

_لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون_

----------


## ام الحلوين

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم





الله يعطيش الف عافيه

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## الأمل الوردي

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## أحلى زهر

جزاكم الله خيراً وفي ميزان حسناتكم ويوفقكم لكل خير

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## أحلى زهر

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## احلى غرام

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون ,,,

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون ,,,

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون ,,,

----------


## حكايا الشموع

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان،وعدد ما يكون،وعددالحركاتوالسكون,,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون*

----------


## ساره لولو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون ,,,

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون ,,,

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون_

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

*

----------


## شوق المحبة

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، 
وعدد ما يكون ، 
وعدد الحركات والسكون


مـ ش ـكووره خ ـيتو عالطرح ،، وج ـزاكِ ربي خ ـيرآ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## @فتى الناصره@

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## روحانيات

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان،وعدد ما يكون،وعددالحركاتوالسكون,,,

----------

